# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  Wild video shows doctors pulling snake out of womans throat

## Gocntry

Is it real??  or not???

"according to the outlet, which noted that it could not independently verify the authenticity of the video."

"Patimat Abdurashidova, the chief doctor of the Levashinsky district  hospital, said she was unaware of such a procedure being performed at  the facility."

And

"Locals say such incidents are infrequent as older citizens advise people  not to sleep outside, as the woman did, because of the risk of snakes  entering their mouths"


https://nypost.com/2020/08/31/wild-v...womans-throat/

----------

_Reinz_ (09-01-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Who knows?   :Rolleyes2:   Doesn't quite look real to me...?

----------


## Reinz

If true, that woman had to be unconscious or close to to allow that to happen.

----------


## Caitlin

Aside from the fact that no human in even a semi-conscious state would allow that, I don't believe any snake would do that, and the video looks faked as heck.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-01-2020),_Spicey_ (09-03-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Aside from the fact that no human in even a semi-conscious state would allow that, I don't believe any snake would do that, and the video looks faked as heck.


I know snakes sometimes enter plumbing pipes (toilets) & can hold their breath a long time but they'd be getting digested with stomach acids...no way!  she'd have awakened & been choking.  Looks more like a really bad--- tape worm... Maybe they don't know what snakes look like...I mean, how many could there be in Russia?  It's pretty cold there.

----------


## Gocntry

UPDATE:

"Judged by its size, it is probably a member of the *Ascaris* genus. According to data from the World Health Organization, it's the most common type of gastrointestinal parasite found in humans. Different sources estimate that *about 1 billion people on Earth are infected with Ascariasis*."

https://interestingengineering.com/v...mach-explained

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-02-2020),_Reinz_ (09-03-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm sure they'll be checking for any "friends & family"... :projectile:

----------

